# Which Bank Provides the best Online Service



## Codogly (31 Oct 2013)

Hi Folks,

Now that Danske are pulling out of personal banking i will on the lookout for a new bank for current account and online purposes.
Fees and charges aside what are peoples opinions on the various online/App


----------



## bugler (31 Oct 2013)

I find the AIB site and apps (both the standard and the newer Tablet app) very good and easy to use. I have dabbled with UB and KBC and don't find either great (but I'm not a current account customer of KBC's so have a very limited online functionality).

It doesn't feel right to be endorsing AIB but there you go!


----------



## gipimann (31 Oct 2013)

PTSB online isn't too bad - they've also got an app which is straightforward to use.

Checking balances, paying bills, transferring funds between accounts all easy to do.

I have no experience of other banks' online services, so can't say if PTSB online is better or worse than others, but it works for me!


----------



## Lightning (31 Oct 2013)

Dankse Bank were widely regarded as having the best feature-rich online banking in Ireland. There is no clear second place. 

I have used AIB, PTSB, EBS, Investec and Ulster Bank online facilities. None were perfect but PTSB was the best online experience. The PTSB Android app also is very easy to use.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Oct 2013)

Have preference for AIB online. Can't comment on app.  Can't stand BofI online.


----------



## MrEarl (31 Oct 2013)

Hi,

Afraid I'm also another casualty of the Danske exit ... as many of you will know from some of my previous posts on this website, I've been a fan of Danske for the majority of time and in particular, for their online banking.

Can anyone please tell me from other online banking options available:

A)  Can the online facilities provide the option to do transfers abroad (both Euro and other currencies) ?

B)  With regards to the online banking options, are they Android friendly (both phone and tablet using IceCream) ?

C)  Does the online banking use Java / Flashplayer or other software please ?

Many thanks


----------



## Lightning (31 Oct 2013)

With PTSB:

(A) In EUR to SEPA countries yes. Other currencies, no. 
(B) Yes. 
(C) No.


----------



## RainyDay (31 Oct 2013)

Check to see what your local Credit Union can offer - mine offers good online banking via http://www.cuonline.ie/

The only drawback is the lack of ATM services, for my CU at least.


----------



## 8till8 (1 Nov 2013)

One of the must useful features of the Danske bank online system was that you could setup outgoing transfers on a regular & automatic schedule e.g. monthly etc.

This was really handy instead of setting up standing orders, can the PTSB system do the same?

thanks!


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2013)

8till8 said:


> One of the must useful features of the Danske bank online system was that you could setup outgoing transfers on a regular & automatic schedule e.g. monthly etc.



Do you mean a standing order? PTSB online banking has this feature.


----------



## RainyDay (2 Nov 2013)

CiaranT said:


> Do you mean a standing order? PTSB online banking has this feature.



Yes, and the Credit Union online service.


----------



## MrEarl (2 Nov 2013)

Ciara / Rainyday,

Thank you both for your responses.     Afraid our local Credit Union is a million miles away from what I need for day to day Banking purposes.




MrEarl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Afraid I'm also another casualty of the Danske exit ... as many of you will know from some of my previous posts on this website, I've been a fan of Danske for the majority of time and in particular, for their online banking.
> 
> ...




Anyone able to answer the above for me, for both BoI & AIB please ... and eh, I guess KBC also please ?

Thank you.


----------



## lipso (2 Nov 2013)

I have a current account with Danske-Its only used for paying mortgage and bills because I work in N Ireland and am paid in sterling so each month I transfer money to my ROI account to cover mortgage,bills. Therefore the current account deals around saying if you keep at least €1500 or whatever in the account each month are no good to me, as I would put about €900 into it per month.
Can anyone recommend the best option for me to switch to? Also because I have an account in NI with Danske I was able to transfer money each month without a transfer charge - I wonder do the other banks charge for this?


----------



## MrEarl (3 Nov 2013)

lipso said:


> ....Also because I have an account in NI with Danske I was able to transfer money each month without a transfer charge - I wonder do the other banks charge for this?




Perhaps it will be possible to transfer payments directly from your Danske A/c in NI to your mortgage account ? ... it's certainly worth asking them.


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2013)

Agreed that Dankse should be able to take money out of your UK current account, especially from 1 February 2014 when SEPA is introduced.

However, you may not get a favourable EUR/GBP FX rate. 



lipso said:


> Therefore the current account deals around saying if you keep at least €1500 or whatever in the account each month are no good to me, as I would put about €900 into it per month.



The best deal does not require you to keep €1,500 in your account. 

The best deal, with PTSB, requires you to wire at least €1,500 into the account each month.

You can wire the €900 you mentioned from your UK account to the PTSB account and then back to your UK account and then back to your PTSB account to qualify for free banking. Ideally, the UK account should also be in EUR to avoid FX margins.


----------



## lipso (3 Nov 2013)

I have a NI£ account with Danske and a ROI€ account with Danske. Because they are 'sister' banks I am able to online transfer each month from NI to ROI with no charge
However I think if I move to AIB ot BOI or PTSB I'll have to pay a charge for online banking transfer from NI£ to ROI€?


----------



## yella (4 Nov 2013)

8till8 said:


> One of the must useful features of the Danske bank online system was that you could setup outgoing transfers on a regular & automatic schedule e.g. monthly etc.
> 
> This was really handy instead of setting up standing orders, can the PTSB system do the same?
> 
> thanks!



Does PTSB have text and e-mail alerts? It's a useful feature with Dansk to inform you when transactions over a configured amount go through your account.


----------



## gipimann (4 Nov 2013)

PTSB do have some text alerts (or they did when I opened my current account a few years ago). I receive a text if a withdrawal over a certain amount is made from my current account.


----------



## kelzer (17 Nov 2013)

CiaranT said:


> With PTSB:
> 
> (A) In EUR to SEPA countries yes. Other currencies, no.
> (B) Yes.
> (C) No.



Can you transfer money to a UK bank account using PTSB online banking or app?

Thanks


----------



## 8till8 (13 Dec 2013)

Can anyone with AIB internet banking tell me if there is a maximum daily transfer limit? 
 (I think the PTSB transfer limit is €5k)

thanks!


----------



## rob oyle (13 Dec 2013)

8till8 said:


> Can anyone with AIB internet banking tell me if there is a maximum daily transfer limit?
> (I think the PTSB transfer limit is €5k)
> 
> thanks!


 
Same with AIB.


----------



## so-crates (13 Dec 2013)

MrEarl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Afraid I'm also another casualty of the Danske exit ... as many of you will know from some of my previous posts on this website, I've been a fan of Danske for the majority of time and in particular, for their online banking.
> 
> ...



A bit late but ...

For BofI

A) Yes - both (have done transfers to sterling). 
B) Don't know - haven't used with Android
C) No (I have accessed the website on an iPad with no issue)


----------



## MrEarl (26 Feb 2014)

Hi,

I've been looking at the PTSB website and while it refers to online and mobile banking, there appears to be no direct reference to Tablets.

Can I ask as stupid question here please - anyone using an Android Tablet (with Ice Cream) successfully for online with PTSB and if so, is all going as it should ?

Many thanks


----------



## kmick (26 Feb 2014)

Have both AIB online and PTSB online and PTSB shades it. PTSB Emergency cash is killer where if you dont have your card you login to app on phone or online, get a text to your phone and you put a code in ATM and it spits out money. Have been saved by that a few times. Also AIB have this annoying card reader you need to transfer money, print a statement, etc etc which you need every now and then and its always lost. Then they charge you 5.50 for a new one.

Also PTSB customer service WAY better than AIB who dont give a toss. My wife is fully with AIB and she is moving all her accounts to PTSB because of the shoddy way they treat their customers. Plus PTSB have free banking if you keep 1500 in the account.


----------



## Shallow Hal (26 Feb 2014)

Moving my account from BOI to PTSB today,appointment at noon,

You don't need to maintain a balance of €1500....but €1500 must be lodged monthly to qualify.


----------

